# Robert James Dixson



## DaMont (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm doing some research on the life of Robert James Dixson, the author of books on the English language. Aside from what comes up by Googling his name, which is just the titles of his books, I've only been able to find out that he lived in Miami for the last ten years of his life and died on Feb. 1, 1963, at age 54. Can anybody here add anything to that?


----------

